# Hilfe: Gitter-Werkzeug



## Signs87 (25. Oktober 2008)

Hallo!
Also ich verwende Illustrator CS3 und versuche mit dem Gitter Werkzeug ein halbwegs realistisches Objekt nachzubauen.
Das Problem ist, dass ich nicht weiss, inwiefern ich den Verlauf der einzelnen Gitter beeinflussen kann. Mein Objekt z.B. hat die Form eines C's und wenn ich dort mit dem Gitterwerkzeug reingehe, wird das Gitter außerhalb des C's erstellt und ist zudem sehr verdreht. Wenn ich versuche dies manuell zu reparieren ist das fast unmöglich, da die einzelnen Linien des Gitters nach Lust und Laune von einem zum anderem Punkt verlaufen und die bearbeitung alles andere als leicht ist.

Deswegen wollt ich wissen ob jemand eventuell paar Tipps hätte,bzw. Kürzel kennt mit denen ich selbst beeinflussen kann, von wo bis wo so eine Gitterlinie z.B. verläuft oder ob jemand ein Tut kennt in dem man schwierigere Objekte als Kreise oder Ovale mit dem Gitter Werkzeug bearbeitet.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (27. Oktober 2008)

Hi,
http://www.adobe.com/de/designcenter/illustrator/articles/ill11kbmesh.html
http://www.adobe.com/de/designcenter/illustrator/articles/illcs2at_gradientmesh.html
http://www.phodana.de/illustrator/10-illustrator-verlaufsgitter-tutorials/
http://www.photozauber.de/workshops...rials/illustrator/kategorie-1/Verlaufsgitter/
http://www.magicalbutterfly.com/tutorials/meshtutorial/meshtutmain.htm

Ich denkemalda ist was dabei was dir weiter hilft.
Viele Grüße


----------



## Signs87 (27. Oktober 2008)

Signs87 hat gesagt.:


> ob jemand ein Tut kennt in dem man *schwierigere Objekte als Kreise oder Ovale* mit dem Gitter Werkzeug bearbeitet.



alle deine tuts sind mir bekannt... jedoch zeigt keins davon ein schwierigeres objekt als ein kreis oder ein oval.. (ja bälle, äpfel, kirschen, paprikas sind kreis/ ovalförmig 

naja vielleicht sollte ich einfach damit lernen umzugehen... scheinbar gibts nicht mehr möglichkeiten so ein gitter zu beeinflussen...

trotzdem dankeschön


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (28. Oktober 2008)

Hi,
also das Tutorial mit dem Gesicht ist doch recht komplex.
Ich weiß nicht ob du diese Seite hier kennst: http://basangpanaginip.blogspot.com/2006/07/worlds-most-photorealistic-vector-art.html
Da kann man eigentlich bei einigen recht gut sehen wie die Grafiken aufgebaut sind.
Hier ein paar Tutorialsvon Highside: http://homepage3.nifty.com/highside/laboratory.htm
der auch auf der Seite vertreten ist. Leider nicht in Englisch.

Aber die meisten erstellen komplexe Objekte aus vielen kleineren Teilen. SOdas sie meistens von einer rechteckigen oder rund bzw. ovalen Form ausgehen können.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Signs87 (28. Oktober 2008)

Ja stimmt, so hab ich es inzwischen auch gemacht. (Eine Komplexe Form in viele Kleine einfachere unterteilt)
Die erste Seite zeigt ja schon mal wo ich hin will (und hoffentlich irgendwann ankomme :suspekt
 Schade, dass die zweite Homepage weder Englisch noch Deutsch ist. Anhand der Screens kann man sich einiges denken.. wirklich schade... 
Aber trotzdem vielen Dank, diese zwei Seiten sind trotzdem sehr sehr hilfreich.
Da sieht man wie aufwendig das ganze ist.
Aber naja Übung macht den Meister


----------

